# Missing guide info on PBS OTA



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I lost guide information for PBS at least 6 months ago. Before then I had guide info for both the HD channel and the SD analog mirror.

Today I wanted to look at the guide for a channel I don't subscribe to and it was missing, I figured I probably locked it out at one time or another so I went into the locks section and cleared the locks list. I noticed it scrolled what a appeared to be a couple 14xxx channels that are used for ota epg. I checked and the guide returned for the analog mirror sub channel. I rebooted and the hd channel is still blank but maybe this tip would do something for others.


----------

